# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Question for you pro's out there!

## Welsh Ben

Hey everybody! My name is Ben, I'm new and this is my first thread here! Just a small question for the experienced ones out there regarding very high minus prescriptions... What is OPTICALLY (I don't care for cosmetic appearance or cost) the BEST lens for a -25.00D sphere available on the market? If anyone has anything to contribute please fire away!

----------


## Bill West

Probably a well fitted RGP
In eyeglasses a 40/42 eye round bi-concave

----------


## chip anderson

I'm with Mr. West.I might add: A well fitted, well managed RGP.

----------

